
Meebo launches Meebo Rooms - mattculbreth
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/14/meebo-launches-meebo-rooms-oh-and-meebo-now-has-ads/
======
jkush
I created a YCombinator room to test things out.

<http://www.meebo.com/room/ycombinator/>

